# Burton J-bars...



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Bring on the hate.

Anyone know why Burton stopped making J-bars available with their boots? 

It just doesn't make sense to me, as they still have the velcro in the boot to put them in.

Just curious about this little boot production mystery...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

No idea but: ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles

Plus, they ship out of Philly so you should be able to get them in the mail pretty fast.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Boot Fitting - Tognar Toolworks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

just walk into any local shop, most of them will just give them to you

They'll charge you a couple of bucks at most. Even if they don't charge you, slip the guy a couple of bucks anyway. Having a couple of good hook ups at local shops can prove invaluable.


----------

